# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Tvsh sat pa ze...?

## dodoni

Global Media Distribution Service, RTV21 e Kohavizion themelojnë platformën satelitore të kanaleve televizive shqiptare


PRISHTINE, 15 shkurt - Sot në Prishtinë u nënshkrua kontrata midis kompanisë holandeze për distribuimin e sinjaleve satelitore televizive Global Media Distribution Service, Radiotelevizionit 21 dhe Kohavizionit, për themelimin e platformës satelitore të kanaleve televizive shqiptare.
Kjo platformë mundëson transmetimin e sinjalit televiziv të tetë kanaleve televizive shqiptare. Fillimisht nëpërmjet saj do të transmetojnë programet e veta RTV21 dhe Kohavizioni, ndërkohë që platforma është e hapur edhe për kanalet e tjera. Në këtë mënyrë krijohet buqeta e kanaleve televizive shqiptare, të cilat do të jenë të koncentruara në një vend dhe paraqesin lehtësi të madhe teknike të pranimit të programeve që do të jenë në këtë buqetë. 
Sipas projektit, kjo platformë fillon nga puna gjatë muajit maj dhe paraqet një hap të rëndësishëm të inkuadrimit të botës shqiptare në rrjedhat bashkëkohore teknologjike në botë, përkatësisht në distribuimin më efikas dhe më cilësor të sinjaleve dhe programeve shqiptare televizive gjithandej nëpër Evropë.

----------


## erdi_ek

si i bohet spo shofim glo me shoke.
kush di ndonje kode te na i jap.
padrino people need u.
 :sarkastik:  
shnet e pare...........

----------


## Juventini

ehu sa dashke edhe ti nga jeta mi!!!

----------


## benseven11

Programet e kanaleve televizive.
http://epguides.com/

http://www.zap2it.com/index (vetem per ne USA)
Lista e programeve.(fut zip kodin,ska nevoje per emer/pasword)
http://tvlistings2.zap2it.com/zipcod...er_id=national
http://www.zap2it.com/movies
Cfare filmash ka neper kinema(fut zip kodin)
http://www.zap2it.com/movies/browse/...59,---,00.html

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje.
Kam 2 dite qe kam karikuar karten e top channel,por nuk arrij ta shoh ne TV.
Kam gjetur vetem programin MY MUZIK  qe eshte pjes e platformes po nuk arrij te gjej topin.Kush mund te me ndihmoj???
E karikova dhe para vitit te ri per 3 muaj por iken leket dem sepse nuk doli asgje ne TV.Nuk e di a duhet ndryshj ndonje gje ne frekuenca?

flm

----------


## dibrani2006

Tironse shiko tani nese mund te ndihmoj edhe une te njejten gje e kam pas para 2 ditesh edhe mua me shfaqej programi MY MUSIK dhe ALSATI ndoshta jane duke punuar se e kam degjuarjane duke i forcuar valet por une i kam regulluar, ti shikoje  te frenkuencat prishe my music dhe pravoe perseri per te ndrishuar nuk kane dhene akoma asgje( fekun lere ne -auto) ciao

----------


## shtrigaa

EUTEL W2
11094
Symbol rate 32000
poli vertikal

----------


## Diesel-Power

Po mire do ishte te merrje ne tel ata te Top-Channel se fundja leket te paskan ikur  :i ngrysur: 

Protesto mi lal merri ne tel.

----------


## Barlet23

interesante kjo!
Po kanalet nuk figurojne fare? Apo thjesht figurojne dhe nuk ke sinjal?
Mbasi ti kesh dhene frkuencat si me lart kerkimin e kanaleve jepja TP search. 
Cuditem se ndersa te kap my music ato te tjerat jane ne te njejten frekuenc. Nese nuk do kete rezultat kontaktohu me digitalbin dhe jepi numrin e kartes sepse ka mundesi karta jote nuk eshte aktivizuar.

ciao

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Pershendetje.
> Kam 2 dite qe kam karikuar karten e top channel,por nuk arrij ta shoh ne TV.
> Kam gjetur vetem programin MY MUZIK  qe eshte pjes e platformes po nuk arrij te gjej topin.Kush mund te me ndihmoj???
> E karikova dhe para vitit te ri per 3 muaj por iken leket dem sepse nuk doli asgje ne TV.Nuk e di a duhet ndryshj ndonje gje ne frekuenca?
> 
> flm


*
Provoje ta ndezesh DIGITALBIN dhe lere te qendroje ke DIGI+ per rrreth 10 sa te karikohet dhe te behet aktivizimi i kartes.

Zakonisht kshu veproje kur bej rimbushje 

Shpresoje te bej pune.*

----------


## Tironsja

flm per ndihmen
Barlet23 mua nuk me figurojne fare kanalet.E fus ne kerkim dhe me del vetem kanali My Muzik.Kanalet e tjera nuk me rregjistrohen.Sinjal ka mjaftueshem,Karta eshte ne rregul se e kam provuar diku tjeter.

flm

----------


## ATMAN

> flm per ndihmen
> Barlet23 mua nuk me figurojne fare kanalet.E fus ne kerkim dhe me del vetem kanali My Muzik.Kanalet e tjera nuk me rregjistrohen.Sinjal ka mjaftueshem,Karta eshte ne rregul se e kam provuar diku tjeter.
> 
> flm


ja ku i ke frekuencat per europe amerike dhe zvicer:

http://www.top-channel.tv/13/?p=i 

kliko aty ku thote : SI TE SHIKONI TOP CHANNEL JASHTE SHQIPERISE

----------


## shkodrane82

Pse ore ka hy digitalbi ne Usa..??

Keni ndonje info sa kushton dhe si merret..?

----------


## _MALSORI_

Tiranase e ke shume kollaj per ti rregjistruar. Une nuk e di se cfare tipi aparati ke dhe nuk e di nese aparati ka modulin conax. Nese nuk e ke aparatin me modulin conax nuk mund ti shohesh kanalet shqiptare e nese i ke per te rregjistruar kanalet do te ndjekesh keto hapa ... ne telekomande shtyp butonin  '' MENU dhe pastaj gjeje aty ku shkruan '' AUTO SEARCH'' shtype OK dhe tek ajo qe del shko te SCAN MODE  dhe aty me butonin qe ngre ose ul zerin do te gjesh fjalen  ALL CHANEEL.Per momentin ti e ke te FREE CHANEEL por kanalet e digitalbit nuk jane free. Pasi ta gjesh shtyp ok dhe prite te filloje rregjistrimin automatik. Pasi te rregjistrohen te gjitha kanalet nese nuk te shfaqet figura duhet ta qosh te digi + ta fikesh aparatin dhe pas 10-15- sek ndize perseri dhe mbaje aty deri ne 5 minuta. Nese edhe pas kesaj nuk te shfaqet dhe ne ekran te del ndonji e shkruar atehere duhet te thirresh digit alb-in per te verifikuar nese ata te kan hapur karten.Nr telefonit eshte 0035569208000. .nese edhe pasi digitalb te hape karten ty kanalet nuk te punojne atehere fajin ta ka aparati digital.Nese do kesh me pyetje shkruaj ketu e nashta te ndihmoj.

----------


## Tironsja

Kaprotja
Une e bej keshtu sic me shpjegon ti dhe nuk me del lista e kanaleve shqipetare,ketu qendron problemi.Me del vetem My Muzik dhe disa kanale rumune bullgare.Cdo gje ka qen ne rregull me pare sepse un e kam qen e abonuar per 1 vite rrjesht ne digi+.Dmth qe aparatin e kam ok.

----------


## ATMAN

> Pse ore ka hy digitalbi ne Usa..??
> 
> Keni ndonje info sa kushton dhe si merret..?


drejtohu vete ne kete adrese per te mare info ne lidhje me ameriken

DigitAlb

Street Address 	Boulevard Dëshmorët e Kombit
Qendra Nderkombetare e Kultures
City 	Tirana
Country 	Albania
Telephone 	+355 (0)4 253 177
Telefax 	+355 (0)4 253 178
Email 	info@digitalb.tv
Home Page 	http://www.digitalb.tv
Satellites 	Eutelsat W2

----------


## _MALSORI_

Nese ke mundesi mund te me tregodh se a jane te kriktuara kanalet bullgare apo jane free. E dyta nese ben a mund te me tregosh tipin e aparatit.Nese ti ke qen e abonuar si te jane fshire kanalet e digit albit.

----------


## ATMAN

> Nese ke mundesi mund te me tregodh se a jane te kriktuara kanalet bullgare apo jane free. E dyta nese ben a mund te me tregosh tipin e aparatit.Nese ti ke qen e abonuar si te jane fshire kanalet e digit albit.


do te mundohem te pergjigjeem neser(nese e ke per mua kete postim), sepse sot jam duke mare pjese ne festen e karnavaleve ketu ne verona  :buzeqeshje:  dhe nuk kam shume kohe ne dispozicion

----------


## _MALSORI_

Jo nuk e kisha per ty arturo por per tironsen sepse une e di qe kanalet bullgare disa jane te kriptuara e disa free. Doja te dija nese ne satelitin e saj ka kanale te kriptuara a jo ne menyre qe ti tregoja se ku e kishte gabimin.Pastaj nuk e di se si i kan ike nga rregjistrimi ato kanale qe kjo i ka pase te rregjistruara

----------


## auiu

A di dikush ndonje adrese ku mund te gjesh te gjitha kanalet qe transmetojne ne HOTBIRD dhe frekuencat e tyre???

----------

